
Ask HN: What's the difference between SF and NY tech work culture? - aurelius83
I just finished a programming bootcamp and I have an opportunity to stay with either friends in SF or family in NY while I look for work.<p>I am aiming for a junior android dev position at a startup.  Is anyone familiar with the work culture between NY and SF?
======
hijinks
I've been in SF for 6 years now and before that NYC for 5. things might have
changed since then but here's the biggest difference I noticed

NYC a lot of the startups were founded by finance or business people. They saw
tech as a some a dozen and not really valued.

In SF on the other hand most startups seem to be founded by tech side and they
value tech a more. There is more care for work life balance here then in NYC.

------
amorphid
There are a LOT of recent bootcamp grads in SF. If you don't have a hookup,
getting noticed may be difficult. Not sure about NYC.

Recommendation: until you can afford to be choosy, go where you get the most
attention in your career search. If you fight to get a single opportunity in
one market, you will likely face a similar challenge when it is time to look
for the next job in that same market.

------
soldergenie
While there are trends, work culture varies from company to company, and I'm
sure you'll find a company in either city with a work culture you will be
happy with. The more pressing question is which of these two cities do you
want to live in?

